
Doctors' Right to Try to Convert Gun Owners, but Not Gays View - shawndumas
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-12-18/-docs-vs-glocks-law-is-about-privacy-not-free-speech
======
mariuolo
Sorry if I'm asking the obvious, but how does gun ownership relate to health
problems?

